# Can anyone give me a value of this gun



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

A guy I work with needs cash and offered to sell me this his colt 45 mark IV series 80 that is fully engraved, he is asking $2600 for it.







IMG_2158.jpeg


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont have a clue. engraving looks kinda rough in the picture. wonder who did the engraving. Look's like to me from the picture its not factory plating or engraving. But caint really tell.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are kind of an issue of "who knows": it's very specialty-oriented, if it's a Colt limited edition or something, that's definable: if it's just some guy that wanted engraving all over his gun and got it done, it's simply worth what somebody will pay for it, maybe even less than an unengraved gun in certain cases.. One way or another, I don't know that I would have put that much time, effort, and/or money into a Series 80 Colt.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

This is out of my league so out of curiosity i googled factory colt engravings and that doesnt look anything like there stuff. Ya might wanna look into that a bit more before you buy or make a offer. That looks like a kid did it compaired to the factory stuff.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just a regular gold cup gun from that era without the engraving is worth around 900 or so.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The engraving looks bad in places. I do not think its worth near what he is asking.

Jim


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats not "Colt Factory" engraving so no where near that price. It actually depreciates the plain gun value.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Engraving could be from a San Antonio area engraver I know, but I will not name.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

"Ernesto the engraver "


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

IMO that much engraving of that poor quality actually degrades the value of the gun--but to each his own.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Doesn't look like factory engraving. 
Stag grips worth about $150.
Gun is standard Series 80 = $750
I'd say more like about $900 or so value. To someone it appeals to.
$2600 is insane.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Manuel the metal chaver


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

$2,000 too much


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the grips...the engraving, not so much.

The asking price is way too high.

TH


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

If you want to spend about 80.00, get a factory letter. you will know for sure then. No doubts. You never know about some of these guns. But, since it's an 80-series, I doubt that it's that fine of work.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the others are spot on on pricing and engraving characterization. For me the engraving actually devaluates the gun. However, it would apeal to a drug lord or someone way south of here, and even moreso if you gold plate it. They love em some gold plating!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bassman5119 said:


> However, it would apeal to a drug lord or someone way south of here, and even moreso if you gold plate it. They love em some gold plating!!!


Yes they do LOL


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

$450 to $500...and it is worth THAT much only because of the grips. 

PECOS


----------

